# has anyone got shoun white??



## beggionahorseho (Oct 27, 2008)

it came out today when will they start sellin it and if they started sellin it today hows the play? /sorry havent been waching if im wrong that it came out


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

got mine yesterday morning. Pretty cool, I can't do much, but its fun!


----------



## beggionahorseho (Oct 27, 2008)

what do ya mean by you can´t do much?? is it hard??


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

it looks mad **** dont get it get stoked.
ive heard the gameplay sucks too. if your looking for someting like skate this doesnt have those controls the right trigger is used to ollie
stoked will use the right thumbstick flicking system


----------



## Andi (Mar 26, 2008)

Just picked up my copy this morning. I'll let you know how it plays. Presentation wise I'm not impressed but lets see how the gameplay is.


----------



## CRShreD82 (Aug 31, 2007)

i picked up a copy yesterday.controls are somewhat difficult and progressing through the game is confusing.im really not that impressed.i rather play skate but that just my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

I was gonna buy it today, but everything I read on the internet said either "Sucks/Mediocre/I'm a delusional fanboy"


----------



## Andi (Mar 26, 2008)

So after playing the game for about two hours earlier today I can truly say this game does not live up to the hype (or maybe just my expectations from magazine screen shots/pre-release reviews). Game looks cool, but controls are below average for this age in games. Music selection is meh.... whatever I don't have much of a music taste anyways, lol. Game is worth a rental but not worth a purchase in my opinion. I will most likely play it until I've had enough then I'll trade it in towards another purchase, maybe Stoked, or maybe sooner to retain a little more of the trade in value. Oh well, what can you do right?


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

my brother just got the game a few hours ago. i tried it, and it was alright for gameplay but there's only four mountains. The music selection is pretty shitty, but i usually plug in my ipod whenever i play so it doesn't really matter. It is pretty good though, pretty realistic for 360. if youre getting it for Wii, i heard it has like **** psychotic cartoon graphics that are extremely lame. Im pretty much in love with shaun white, so i can't say i don't like the game.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

I like it. Trailer hype is BS no matter what the item is


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

im definetly renting this tomm before dropping 60...


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

i picked it up on sunday for PS3 played it for about six hours.
I don't like that you can only create one user profile.
all mountains are rideable at the start of the game so really no point to do any of the challenges as far as i know.
it is cool to finally have a snowboard game to play. I find i'm either going to fast or to slow most of the time.
I would suggest renting like somebody posted earlier before buying.


----------



## beggionahorseho (Oct 27, 2008)

*stoked*

ain´t im right that stoked will only kome out for 360?? that sucks


----------



## Andi (Mar 26, 2008)

beggionahorseho said:


> ain´t im right that stoked will only kome out for 360?? that sucks


You are correct sir, Stoked will be available on XBOX 360 only . Maybe in the future it will be available for multiple platforms :dunno:.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Some good points and bad points on Burton's.. er sorry Shaun White's snowboarding.

Controls are a bit weird to get used to but rather realistic. It's not easy for sure and there is NO forgiveness for popping off the jump at the wrong point. Even if you're only a little off. Grinding boxes and rails is a bit odd. I still havent been able to work that out.

I do LOVE how you get to ride a never ending half pipe while it loads a mountain. Great innovation. However the controls in the pipe make no god damn sense at all. The game also lacks a point. Aside from piling up cash to buy a better board, I'm not really driven to do it. The mountains are huge though. I can see it taking a while to get tired of them even if there are only 4.

The multiplayer trumps all however. Being able to just ride with friends or random folk makes this game a keeper.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

DO NOT GET THIS GAME FOR PS2 
it is a joke tony hawk 2/3 has more customization than this and there is a set trail to go on not a whole mountain. waste of $40. its like an arcade game. no getting off the board or anything no other things and generic snowboards the first board is called the ""Vannila"" er how ever you spell that f***** word
im just pissed cuz i blew $42 on this pointless game maybe its better on the next gen consoles but this verson sucks dick like black manness haha


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

This game is horrid. I would rather play amped or ssx any day. Hopefully Stoked is better. Sucks that its on 360 though because I need more games for my ps3.:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

i bought mine for the wii, pretty realistic turns with heal toe pressure on the balance board. besides that it sucks, graphics are decent, really cartoony, but every game on the wii is like that. not as cool as the trailers looked thats for sure.


----------



## Andi (Mar 26, 2008)

the skeptik said:


> This game is horrid. I would rather play amped or ssx any day. Hopefully Stoked is better. *Sucks that its on 360 though because I need more games for my ps3.*:laugh:


Oh god please help my PS3 needs games too :laugh:!!! At this point I'm just waiting to see what Stoked is about, I'll give it a shot just like Shaun White Snowboarding don't have anything to lose I guess... well maybe 60 bucks but its worth a shot.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

The best way I can describe it is "decent." It's not as amazing as the hypsters made it out to be, it's not as horrid as some will make it out to be.

Control, in a lot of respects, is similar to Skate in concept, but in practice, not near as responsive. The design of the mountain is pretty good- always something to jump off of or jib. Decent variety, and the art direction is rooted in reality.

Graphically, it's geared more to the macro than the micro. Draw distances are amazing, but some of the textures look rugged up close. But considering that most of the gameplay is zoomed out, it's fine.

Biggest problem is the progression. Having all four mountains (five if you get the Target edition) is a blessing and a curse. It's cool to be able to do what you want, when you want, but there's little motivation to start knocking out challenges.

All and all, I'd say it's a great starting off point. It's worth a rent, for sure, and I'll give it an A for effort, but here's hoping that the sequel is better.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I got it the day it came out. Its ok but is a let down from what I expected. The online that i have played with hasn't been all that great either, but I expect it to be better when you actually play with someone you know. Also when you spectate if the other person has a shitty connection it gets real choppy. But I am loking forward to see what stoked is going to bring to the table. Hopefully some awesomeness since absinthe is making the damn thing.


----------



## beggionahorseho (Oct 27, 2008)

Dcp584 said:


> I got it the day it came out. Its ok but is a let down from what I expected. The online that i have played with hasn't been all that great either, but I expect it to be better when you actually play with someone you know. Also when you spectate if the other person has a shitty connection it gets real choppy. But I am loking forward to see what stoked is going to bring to the table. Hopefully some awesomeness since absinthe is making the damn thing.


how´s the pc version??


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

I have it:

Pros:
Got the Target Limited which has an extra Mountain
Mountains are Huge
Good combination of natural and man-made features

Cons:
Not enough pipe terrain. I like the mad sessions you can put together in a pipe.
Some challenges *require* multi-player and you can't do the best challenges until you've medal'd in all of them
It's a little too challenging. Maybe I suck but I scratch my head at some of the scores you have to get to achieve 4 medals. 
My board, bindings, and boots are not in the game 
Storyline is lame and unfun


The single player is a waste of time if you ask me. The multi-player is really where it's at but none of my snowboarding friends are big gamers and my gaming friends are not big snowboarders. Should've rented it first.


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

i was thinking that this was gonna be the tony hawk of snowboarding but from what i have heard, i am very disapointed...

however, it did get me to go check out STOKED, and that looks badass! has a SKATE look to it, but in the videos i was watching it looks like the camera can get screwy sometimes trying to get the best view of the trick but then you cant see where you are going...


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

beggionahorseho said:


> how´s the pc version??


I believe the PC version comes out December 2. Expect a lame PS2 port.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Stoked I believe actually runs on the skate engine so is should be very similar to skate. And the challenges and points scale are a little more geared toward being able to do tricks with syle vs just throwin gas many spins or flips as possible. Then again doin 4 backflips is kinda fun.


----------



## madsteezy (Jul 7, 2008)

I was pretty disapointed with shaun white although honestly i wastn expecting much after watching some of the earlier gameplay videos. It seems buggy and the physics just aren't smooth at all. They really needed to add some kind of auto transition type thing liek skate has so all the landings look nice and smooth. heres hoping stoked does a better job.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

It was definately released way too soon. The AI of the other riders make down syndrome kids feel awesome about themselves.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Mooz said:


> The AI of the other riders make down syndrome kids feel awesome about themselves.


dave, you have been a bit more chipper lately. now it all makes sense. :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

I will tell you one thing, they surely are spending a lavish amount of money in their marketing campaign. They just better hope they get their investment back :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


Last night I saw a over 5 minute tv commercial in comedy central :dunno:, it sorta looked like a snowboarding video rather than promoting a game :laugh:.


Note this is in Florida, no exactly snowboarding heaven, I am sure you guys are getting even more commercials up there...


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Polish a turd and people will put in on their mantle. I wanted to check this game out, but after all the reviews I've seen, I'm not interested anymore. So sad.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

T.J. said:


> dave, you have been a bit more chipper lately. now it all makes sense. :cheeky4:


Shit don't I wish. Down syndrome kids can run up on random chicks, grab some boot and mastrubate on their leg and the chick will use words like "sweet" and "cute". When I try to do that they use words like "felony" and "sexual predator". My lawyer says it's totally overblown though. Plus I could have conversations with myself about butterflies and ketchup for HOURS.


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

back on topic... the psp version got boring after an hour, i beat the game in about 4.

the PS3 version looks much more promising though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> Polish a turd and people will put in on their mantle. I wanted to check this game out, but after all the reviews I've seen, I'm not interested anymore. So sad.


Completely off-topc but I remember watching an entire Mythbusters episode that was devoted to the turd polishing myth, and it's true that you can polish a turd...


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

It got very shitty reviews from Game Informer


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

the games not as bad as people say, once you get a good board its pretty fun.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

desklamp said:


> Completely off-topc but I remember watching an entire Mythbusters episode that was devoted to the turd polishing myth, and it's true that you can polish a turd...


After seeing how cool they made those turds and mud balls look, I seriously considered trying to polish my own mud ball. Poo is out of the question, but mud... Man, I'm a dork.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

redmustang232 said:


> the games not as bad as people say, once you get a good board its pretty fun.


+1 once you get into it, its pretty fun. took me about an hour to be shaun


----------



## fletcherhead (Dec 4, 2008)

the game is fun for the first couple of hour, but after that it sucks. You get superpowers and it becomes completely unrealistic, especially after you get a new board.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't think it's THAT bad. The online multiplayer is cool because you can just bounce around the mountain and then all of a sudden enter a challenge and then go right back to single player. I do wish they would make a more realistic snowboarding game but until that happens (and I don't think Stoked is supposed to be any more realistic than SW) then this is what we have.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

I just picked up the target edition on sale for $39. I have to agree with a lot of other people that this game is just ok. I would have been pissed if I paid $60 for this game because it really isnt worth it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

graygmc said:


> I just picked up the target edition on sale for $39. I have to agree with a lot of other people that this game is just ok. I would have been pissed if I paid $60 for this game because it really isnt worth it.


I just did the same


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

Do you guys know if there is a way to create more than one character? I haven't looked very hard but It doesn't seem you can just start over without erasing your old character.


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

jonnydanger said:


> (and I don't think Stoked is supposed to be any more realistic than SW)


are you kidding? have you watched the gameplay movies? obviously it isnt the best way to make comparisons but just looking at the gameplay movies of both games side-by-side, stoked looks ridiculously better and more realistic. shaun white looks like the last installment of tony hawk (another franchise not worth the money anymore; skate IMO kills it) but on snow. the physics of the game even in the movies look crummy (<- wtf? ahaha, couldnt think of a better adjective).

nevertheless, i will be spending my money on skate 2. man it looks too good to be true but knowing how awesome and how much fun skate was, i dont think skate 2 will disappoint in the least.


----------

